# SCARM: Peco OO 100 and HO 83



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi:

Here I can easily find Peco streamline HO code 100, but in SCARM I didn't find it. Instead, there is a Peco OO code 100. Now, is it HO? According to this test, where I connected turnouts from both sets, they seem to match.

I highlighted some of the same parts that I find here
https://tonystrains.com/product/sl-95-rh-medium/

as HO streamline code 100

Can I use Peco OO code 100 in SCARM for my project, considering the parts matching Peco Streamline code 100?


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, that is correct. Peco OO code 100 is in HO scale. Peco is British brand. They use OO instead of HO, while in US, we use HO.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Just for the record OO scale is 1:76.2 while HO scale is 1:87.1

The track gauge is the same at 16.5 mm.

Frederick


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks guys, you saved my day.


----------

